# yearling rack



## nico77 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just finished a yearling rack and thought i would share the pics . I got the tubs ( 71l ) for $20 each and the pre cut malimine sheets were about 10 bucks each ( used 7 ) 6m heat cord was $42 and 10 bucks on the bolts , i had some perspex sitting around for the windows so that was free . I have some led stripes to fit still but i couldnt get the power supply today so that will be added later . 
total spent around $200







I got these 2 from SXR today , thanks Simon 







cheers nico


----------



## daniel408 (Aug 3, 2011)

nice, alot cheaper than some of the ones ive seen.


----------



## Albs (Aug 3, 2011)

Good job mate!


----------



## nico77 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks , i carn't wait till the lights are hooked up should make viewing a lot easyer


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 3, 2011)

Top job mate, and stunning stripey coastals as well!!!


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Aug 3, 2011)

well done mate looks great giving me ideas


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice job, is your heat cord running through part of each shelf?


----------



## nico77 (Aug 3, 2011)

Its running behind the shelf , the back is screwed on with 6 screws ( on the sides ) so the cord goes between the shelf and the back , the back is alucabond which is plastic coated with alluminium on both sides , it is a bit flexable so the cord isnt getting squashed .

cheers nico


----------



## -Katana- (Aug 6, 2011)

Top job Nico!

Well done!


----------



## Shiresnakes (Aug 6, 2011)

I like the Perspex, great idea. What did u use to cut the holes in the tub and how did you attach the Perspex? Thanks


----------



## nico77 (Aug 6, 2011)

I used a jigsaw , the tubs were a bit more heavy duty than the clear ones , then i used 6 10mm bolts through the pre drilled holes , when i get a power supply i will have led's in there to make it easyer to see in there . The vent holes were done with a soldering iron .

cheers 
Nico


----------



## Shiresnakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Cool, thanks for that


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Aug 7, 2011)

where abouts you get your tubs from?


----------



## nico77 (Aug 7, 2011)

The malimine and tubs are from bunnings 71L tubs are on special for 20 bucks each


----------

